
Exposed: YouPorn passwords in all their plain-text glory - Garbage
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/02/hed-exposed-youporn-passwords-in-all-their-plain-text-glory.ars?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+Featured+Content%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
JeffDClark
Looking at the word cloud linked from the article
(<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3077/youporn_passwords.jpg>) I am brought to
puzzlement over just why 'melinda' is such a popular password.

~~~
pranjalv123
I saw this as well - there are a lot of strange passwords that occur
frequently. I suspect that people make bots all with the same password, though
I don't know what they're used for.

